# FOUND: Anyone have a Lemo (preferably Drop) in stock in the Pretoria/Centurion area?



## Dassie (28/1/15)

Hi - really want one of these. Anyone have any?


----------



## JakesSA (28/1/15)

I think @Sir Vape has some?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (28/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> I think @Sir Vape has some?


Cool, thanks - will check it out.


----------



## Zuzu88 (28/1/15)

we have Lemo and Lemo Drop in Stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (28/1/15)

www.vapemaxx.co.za

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (29/1/15)

I also have Drop and Standard in stock in both colours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

KieranD said:


> I also have Drop and Standard in stock in both colours


Whoohoo!




thanks everyone!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (29/1/15)

Yeah we have the Drop in both colors http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/eleaf-lemo-drop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (29/1/15)

BigGuy said:


> Yeah we have the Drop in both colors http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/eleaf-lemo-drop


Thank you. Came right with Vape Cartel.


----------



## BigGuy (29/1/15)

@Dassie as long as you came right and not left thats kewl. @KieranD is da man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

